# DBSTALK Yahoo NFL Pro Pickem



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Come join. The group is DBSTalk.Com Group ID# 3243 and the password is colts. Everyone is welcome to join. One bad week is dropped and you have up until 5 minutes before every game to start. Good luck guys. Enjoy!

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem/register/joingroup


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for setting it up


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

No problem. I hope lots of people join this year.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I hope it's just the three of us so I'm assured of third place.



I did have some trouble signing up, because I kept using "dolts" as the password.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm in...Thanks Josh.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I did have some trouble signing up, because I kept using "dolts" as the password.


:lol:

I'm in!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I hope it's just the three of us so I'm assured of third place.
> 
> *I did have some trouble signing up, because I kept using "dolts" as the password*.


I guess I could of made it MANNINGISTHEMAN!!


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

NYC represented  I'm in !!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Just signed up


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll jump in tonight.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Signed up again, thanks Josh !!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

jazzyd971fm said:


> Signed up again, thanks Josh !!


Glad to have you. Good luck. This group is pretty competative.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Come join. The group is DBSTalk.Com Group ID# 3243 and the password is colts. Everyone is welcome to join. One bad week is dropped and you have up until 5 minutes before every game to start. Good luck guys. Enjoy!
> 
> http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem/register/joingroup


Still time if anyone is interested


----------

